# لمسة من ايديك



## bouls (25 ديسمبر 2009)

:download:شكر خاص للمرنم يعقوب عدلى بالسماح لنا بوضع هذا الالبوم في موقعنا


ادى قلبى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/180656265/e1d1b30/__online.html
ارفع عينى الى الجبال
http://www.4shared.com/file/180656434/e0a351/___.html

ربى
http://www.4shared.com/file/180656419/4c67bd6e/_online.html

قولت عايش
http://www.4shared.com/file/180656396/114e3c72/__online.html

قولى يا خاطى
http://www.4shared.com/file/180656360/7fb58588/___online.html

لمسة من ايديك
http://www.4shared.com/file/180659777/a7a099e0/___online.html

ليه تهتم
http://www.4shared.com/file/180659788/b08798be/__online.html

يا كل مومن
http://www.4shared.com/file/180659785/ce36e403/___online.html

يا هدفى
http://www.4shared.com/file/180659782/505271a0/__online.html

ياما مشيت
http://www.4shared.com/file/180659780/be5c108c/__online.html
 ​


----------



## mohebamir (26 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## oesi no (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*تم التعديل واضافة اللينكات 
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## alkaldane (27 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام المسيح 
شكرا  لك جاري تحميل


----------



## النهيسى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا

للترانيم والمجهود

الرب معاااكم


----------



## bouls (27 ديسمبر 2009)

يا جماعة ده تعديل الشريط لمسة من ايدك للمرنم يعقوب عدلى وشكرا



شكر خاص للمرنم يعقوب عدلى بالسماح لنا بوضع هذا الشريط في موقعنا



ادى قلبى 

http://www.4shared.com/file/182350282/ecc37c5b/__online.html



ارفع عينى الى الجبال 

http://www.4shared.com/file/182350342/41b45960/___.html



غربتنا 

http://www.4shared.com/file/182350367/3e8cf6d/_online.html



على حساب الدم انا داخل 

http://www.4shared.com/file/182350354/b1cccd14/____.html



قولى يا خاطى 

http://www.4shared.com/file/182350414/d0ef1e95/___online.html



لمسة من ايديك 

http://www.4shared.com/file/182350498/1180d8b6/___online.html



ليه تهتم 

http://www.4shared.com/file/182350397/8470d3a2/__online.html



يا كل مومن 

http://www.4shared.com/file/182350463/1ca1df1/___online.html



يا هدفى 

http://www.4shared.com/file/182350235/91533033/__online.html



ياما مشيت 

http://www.4shared.com/file/182350568/97daae4e/__online.html


----------

